# pulseaudio failed to install



## Anti_Evil (Jan 21, 2017)

Dears,

After I ran `pkg upgrade` :

```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        pulseaudio: 9.0_3

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        sudo: 1.8.19p1 -> 1.8.19p2
        firefox: 50.1.0_5,1 -> 50.1.0_6,1
        chromium: 54.0.2840.100_1 -> 55.0.2883.87

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 3

The process will require 9 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/4] Installing pulseaudio-9.0_3...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group 'pulse'.
Using existing group 'pulse-access'.
Using existing group 'pulse-rt'.
===> Creating users
Creating user 'pulse' with uid '563'.
pw: user 'pulse' disappeared during update
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
```


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jan 22, 2017)

`pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd`

solved the problem


----------

